# Albert Einstein and Benjamin Franklin Rape Our Face



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Observe Albert, comfortable on his couch, as Catalina Rodriguez lays shriveled in a corner, dying from exhaustion, her fingers crooked from working in the sweat shop, so that Albert can help pave the way for the Atom Bomb and we can stroke each other about how far we have come.

Observe Benjamin Franklin, a devil, who by night rapes underage prostitutes on the streets of paris during his trips to France, while slavery is transmuted and expanded on and the lie that there is not such device is propagated, another rape he does to our face.

Observe the Dutch East Indian Companies and their offspring every time you witness a billboard, and remember the African skulls that have been stacked on each other so that you could get on your knees with a diamond ring and beg for love, love that once was greater and free, now a mirror to your rape-victim culture of consumerism.


Open your mouth wide and inhale the seed of the founding fathers, as they splooge all over us every time we buy chemically altered products under the pretense of freedom, and witness as you shove your own phallus, or something.

See the young boy next store, who is pumped with ridaline and resperdal because he doesn't like the condescending atmosphere of his school, but lacks the words to express it, as his cells, one by one, are raped by you, the witness of great evil who lets it go untouched, the opposite of how it touches you everywhere.

There is a reason why everyone is acting like they were raped every day. It is because psychological rape is much harder to deal with than physical rape. Physical rape has a named perpetrator and a distinct memory that can be worked with. But psychological rape is everywhere and at once when we allow it. There is no enemy but ourselves. As we rape ourselves, remember the slaves and the people who we stood on to do it and ask yourself, was it worth the souls and lives of billions so that we could have a chance to violently psychologically rape ourselves?

Now you know why Hitler, Einstein, Benjamin Franklin, Lincoln, and all the other plutocrats are really just your own projections. Because they are.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Epic  .


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Epic  .


thank you sir.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't see Hitler as a plutocrat.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

my next story will be entitled - Thomas Jefferson Takes His Daughter in the Heat of the night.


----------

